#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Кагью >  > > >  >  >  ЕС Кармапа Ургьен Тринлей в Википедии

## Вова Л.

Поскольку у русскоязычных пользователей, к сожалению, мало информации о ЕС 17-м Кармапе Ургьен Тринлее, в Википедии я создал о нем статью, которая в основном основана на информации с сайта ЕС. В статье есть много интересной информации, кто может ее улучшить - было бы хорошо.

----------


## Yeshe_Damo

На ту же тему, глава из книги Мика Брауна "Танец Семнадцати Жизней" - беседа с ЕС Далай-ламой по поводу ЕС Ургьена Тринлея Дордже и "Конфликта Кармап" в целом.

Ссылка

(Извиняюсь, что в личном журнале, но пока больше нигде не выкладывал, ибо и без того не совсем законно?)

----------


## Вова Л.

Огромное спасибо, Еше, - замечательное интервью!

Я, кстати, так подумал, что было бы неплохо выложить биографию ЕС с Википедии на каком-то стационарном сайте, где бы ее не смогли править все кому не лень, особенно с недобрыми намерениями. Если у кого-то есть такая возможность - было бы классно. Тем более, что с копи-райтом там все должно быть в порядке - бОльшая часть инфромации взята с kagyuoffice.com, но поменяна структура, некоторые факты добавлены с других сайтов. То есть информация та, но это не тупо перевод, так что, как я понимаю, притензий быть не должно.

----------


## Шаман

> Если у кого-то есть такая возможность - было бы классно.


Могу выложить на своём домене www.yangsheng.ru, точнее, http://buddhism.yangsheng.ru/.
Содержание сайта не богатое, да и название домена не особо буддийское  :Smilie: 
Но зато материал будет лежать столько, сколько нужно  :Smilie:

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Сегодня прочёл в блоге одного буддиста, путешествующего сейчас с ламой Оле по Сибири, что на встрече с Хамбо-ламой Аюшеевым Оле рассказал, что Далай-лама недавно признал Ургьена Тинлея - воплощением ума 16-го Кармапы, а Тхае Дордже - воплощением речи. Кто-то встречал ещё эту информацию в других источниках?

----------

Дондог (15.07.2016)

----------


## Yeshe_Damo

Если бы ЕС Далай-лама изменил свое решение о возможности/невозможности признать второе проявление Кармапы, неужели об этом не было бы сообщено на одном из трех официальных сайтов - ЕС Далай-ламы, ЕС Ургьена Тринлея или ЕС Тхайе Дордже? Все-таки подобное решение было бы огого какой вехой в урегулировании конфликта, и секретариат Далай-ламы не забыл бы всем сообщить.

Так что ИМХО либо это ошибка, либо "чулочное радио".

----------

Дондог (15.07.2016)

----------


## Yeshe_Damo

На эту же тему... Перевод двух кратких учений ЕС Кармапы, данных в пятнадцатилетнем возрасте (Дхарамсала, 2001 год):

Путь полного Пробуждения
Вера и Практика

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Есть группа последователей ЕС Кармапы Ургьян Тинлея в Москве, которые сделали официальный сайт на русском.
Для него я переводил биографию Кармапы с Кагьюофисе, но сайт развивается в другом направлении, не копируя прямо кагьюофисе.

ссылка вот - http://www.kagyu-kdl.ru/

В Бурятии тоже почти сформировалась группа посдледователей ЕС Кармапы Ургьян Тинлея

----------

Дондог (15.07.2016)

----------


## Вова Л.

> ссылка вот - http://www.kagyu-kdl.ru/


Хороший сайт, жалко, что уж очень медленный.

----------


## Alex

> Есть группа последователей ЕС Кармапы Ургьян Тинлея в Москве...


...причем не одна.

----------

Дондог (15.07.2016)

----------


## Dechen Zangmo

Желающие информировать  русскоязычных пользователей о ЕС 17-м Кармапе Огьен Тринлее могут размещать информацию на сайте центра "Карма Дродул Линг" http://www.kagyu-kdl.ru/ Адрес для размещения информации указан на сайте.  Приветствуются тексты как на английском языке, так и переведенные на русский язык. Большое спасибо всем, кто поможет в развитии сайта.

----------


## Schwejk

> Сегодня прочёл в блоге одного буддиста, путешествующего сейчас с ламой Оле по Сибири, что на встрече с Хамбо-ламой Аюшеевым Оле рассказал, что Далай-лама недавно признал Ургьена Тинлея - воплощением ума 16-го Кармапы, а Тхае Дордже - воплощением речи. Кто-то встречал ещё эту информацию в других источниках?


Всем привет!

В Сети упоминание об этом я встречал здесь:
http://dharmalugansk.livejournal.com/10406.html#cutid1
*Andrei Besedin,* насколько я знаю, эта информация идет от Роберта Турмана.

----------


## Yeshe

а официальный источник имеется? жж - это все таки жж и не более. Это как бабушка надвое сказала.

----------


## Schwejk

> а официальный источник имеется? жж - это все таки жж и не более. Это как бабушка надвое сказала.


А ЖЖ и не является источником, если пойдете по ссылке, там говорится о том, что Лама Оле об этом упомянул.  
То что написал, я узнал не из ЖЖ.

Возможно, в московском Тибетском Доме могут подтвердить эту информацию.

----------

